# Lets See Em, Whos got the most modded Cruze



## BlackedOutCruze (Sep 6, 2011)

Lets see the pictures whos got the most modded CRUZE??????


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

people who have had them in europe.they have a bigger choice in rims,pretty much in america ISM tuned is the most moddeed


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

In America... I'm putting money on cruzeman. That dude is always doing something new to his car.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> In America... I'm putting money on cruzeman. That dude is always doing something new to his car.


 yes!!! i got recognition!!!!! haha i think i have taken almost the entire car apart by now...its amazing it still drives without creaking!!


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Yeah...I'd have to say either Cruzeman or ChevyCruzeRS wins...then me! lol


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Dwnshft said:


> Yeah...I'd have to say either Cruzeman or ChevyCruzeRS wins...then me! lol


im pretty sure i have everyone beat,but people in europe and ISM,i got springs tune cai mount tires strut bars overlays sidemarks and exhaust,no one has springs


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

im getting my springs installed over the weekend. I ordered the Pedders from TTR.com. 
Plus I gotta bring my diffuser i bought to a local bodyshop, maybe they can come up with something. A lot of people around my area said they like the way it looks now.......just wanna see if i can change it up a bit not really liking the way it sits. Pics will be up asap after installation of the springs 




jakkaroo said:


> im pretty sure i have everyone beat,but people in europe and ISM,i got springs tune cai mount tires strut bars overlays sidemarks and exhaust,no one has springs


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

for the record, my mods are as listed..
-injen intake
-roadruns bodykit
-all chevy bowties
-ecotec decals
-turbo decals
-hid kits (yellow fog lights sooon)
-springs
-caliper covers (red)
-scangauge2


upcoming mods....
-led side mirrors
-rear window lip
-magnaflow exhaust
- TTR mounts
-trifecta tune

Left all the performance mods for next year...gunna start collecting them as the winter starts moving in..........


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

forgot to mention i even installed the taillights overlay (red)


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

yea but you installed cheesy ebay products,and decals are riced out if you wanna here my looks cheesy stuff
intake
tune
mount
exhaust
springs
overlays
sidemarkers
debadged
custom front lip
strut bars
hids
custom stickered dash
jl audio 12in sub
jl audio amp


a very soon
mudflaps
coilovers
vg shark fin
a different mirror wink wink
and all the ur chassis bracing
and to top it when a decent set of wheels come out ill be the first or eco wheels painted white


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Tint
3m clear bra
Fog lights
Pin stipes
Door/wheel well moldings
Mud guards
Injen cai
Led red interior lights
Led headlight strips
New door lock pins
Bazooka sub
Overlays front/rear and on eco rims
Smoked out side marker lights
Oem chrome strip door handles
Debadged
Upgraded rear speakers
Chevy stainless steel tire caps
Led red rear bowtie 
Grafxwerks eyebrows
led dome and map light
led in cupholders,vents
door sills
TRIFECTA
racing pedals
carbon fiber (silver trim)
led bulbs in license plate
DVD player with reverse camera RADIO
Ultra racing bars
SRI-V badge from holden
sirius stiletto radio


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

to me your car screams cheese race pedals and leds everywhere you look leds are cool but you went overboard on them,but hey its your car i just dont like looking like a space ship on the inside of my car


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

:1poke:someone is cranky they have a 1.8 liter engine!!!! 

I didnt know we were here to bash each others cars!!! you dont see me saying your car is dull and boring looking because i wouldnt do that to someone.

btw, i really love your black steel rims, very classy!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> :1poke:someone is cranky they have a 1.8 liter engine!!!!
> 
> btw, i really love your black steel rims, very classy!!


Ahahahahahaha, not bashing on anyone but that's hilarious.

Done already:
Injen CAI
Trifecta
Carbon bowtie overlays
Carbon vinyl on the silver trim inside

When I get the extra money:
Roadruns front and side skirts bodykit
Different diffuser, need to find one I like
Pedders coilovers
All UR braces and bars
ZZP Down and mid pipes
Borla catback
18's when we get a wider selection...
Tint
Porting and polishing the intake/exhaust manifolds and turbo
Re-tune with trifecta to account for mods

Oh yeah, maybe I'll add some SPLITTERS. Lol j/k


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> not bashing i just dont belive in spaceships but if i saw your car i would believe,and o yea bash all you want on my 1.8 but to be honest idd rather have a fluid power range vs a turbo lag clearly you never drive your car you just put lights init to think its cool anyone can put lights in a car instead im modding the base model making it faster than a 1.4 and more drivable and handling will be the same but nope just cause you have race pedals you think the 1.8 is slow well mine is not i lol when people post 0-60 in 9 secs im in the 8 sec range you looose track im on the same as steve from ISM i want a car that handles well not a speed racer will your still on stock tires i went out and got some falken azenies so it will hold down better but no you clearly look at my steel rims and think im a joke your the joke buddy again anyone can put stickers and lighting on a car but i went the extra edge and made my car handle well and be semi fast through the mountains when i get coilovers ill be autocrossing sorry for you to hate someone who actually cares about performance rather than looks,and for the rims you have very classy oem rims nice bit buddy stock rims look ugly as **** even the eco rims just because there over done cause there chrome and yea dont hate my 1.8l its bigger than your little 1.4 who cares if you gotta turbo you can always add onto but with something that small good luck im happy with my car you seem happy with your car but in california your car would be laughed at so bad people would say dam that guy has ambite lighting in his cruze but hes driving solo and will ill drive a car full of people around bumpen lil wayne and cruzing through the mountains you are your car




Wanna throw that 1.8 down against my 40+MPG ECO? :1poke:

Also bash the ECO rims all you want... however I bet they are lighter than your steelies... which means I will be putting sticky tires on my ECO rims most likely...

However I do agree... LED's inside and outside aren't my thing either. That might be cause I am 30 year old engineer....

Regardless we should get this back on TOPIC!!

fftopic:


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> not bashing i just dont belive in spaceships but if i saw your car i would believe,and o yea bash all you want on my 1.8 but to be honest idd rather have a fluid power range vs a turbo lag clearly you never drive your car you just put lights init to think its cool anyone can put lights in a car instead im modding the base model making it faster than a 1.4 and more drivable and handling will be the same but nope just cause you have race pedals you think the 1.8 is slow well mine is not i lol when people post 0-60 in 9 secs im in the 8 sec range you looose track im on the same as steve from ISM i want a car that handles well not a speed racer will your still on stock tires i went out and got some falken azenies so it will hold down better but no you clearly look at my steel rims and think im a joke your the joke buddy again anyone can put stickers and lighting on a car but i went the extra edge and made my car handle well and be semi fast through the mountains when i get coilovers ill be autocrossing sorry for you to hate someone who actually cares about performance rather than looks,and for the rims you have very classy oem rims nice bit buddy stock rims look ugly as **** even the eco rims just because there over done cause there chrome and yea dont hate my 1.8l its bigger than your little 1.4 who cares if you gotta turbo you can always add onto but with something that small good luck im happy with my car you seem happy with your car but in california your car would be laughed at so bad people would say dam that guy has ambite lighting in his cruze but hes driving solo and will ill drive a car full of people around bumpen lil wayne and cruzing through the mountains you are your car












Additionally, I am sort of impressed that your entire rant is just one sentence.

Furthermore, don't criticize other people's cars if you obviously have serious issues with people criticizing yours.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> not bashing i just dont belive in spaceships but if i saw your car i would believe,and o yea bash all you want on my 1.8 but to be honest idd rather have a fluid power range vs a turbo lag clearly you never drive your car you just put lights init to think its cool anyone can put lights in a car instead im modding the base model making it faster than a 1.4 and more drivable and handling will be the same but nope just cause you have race pedals you think the 1.8 is slow well mine is not i lol when people post 0-60 in 9 secs im in the 8 sec range you looose track im on the same as steve from ISM i want a car that handles well not a speed racer will your still on stock tires i went out and got some falken azenies so it will hold down better but no you clearly look at my steel rims and think im a joke your the joke buddy again anyone can put stickers and lighting on a car but i went the extra edge and made my car handle well and be semi fast through the mountains when i get coilovers ill be autocrossing sorry for you to hate someone who actually cares about performance rather than looks,and for the rims you have very classy oem rims nice bit buddy stock rims look ugly as **** even the eco rims just because there over done cause there chrome and yea dont hate my 1.8l its bigger than your little 1.4 who cares if you gotta turbo you can always add onto but with something that small good luck im happy with my car you seem happy with your car but in california your car would be laughed at so bad people would say dam that guy has ambite lighting in his cruze but hes driving solo and will ill drive a car full of people around bumpen lil wayne and cruzing through the mountains you are your car


you have some serious issues. 
you must have missed that i have trifecta and an intake for performance plus ultra racing bars which i believe improves handling a smidge. I mod my car for me, not for anyone else. I couldnt care less what california gangstas would say about my car.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Wanna throw that 1.8 down against my 40+MPG ECO? :1poke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take that challenge the ls is getting 44 mpg tuned lol all in all everyones car is a persona of them if you like thousands of lights go head its your car me im more of a race inspired person but i still wanna gett 40 mpg,all in all cruzeman your car is cool i like the sri badge and yet eco rims are lighther than steelies think eco rims on a ls and the ls is lighther,if i remeber right ls is 150lb heavier than eco meaning stripped trunk 80lbs new wheels and tires come down to a good chunk of weight dont be jealous of the ls lol its all i can afford(not really) i have 3 cars at 19 vw bug 1964 and bmw 2.002


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> Additionally, I am sort of impressed that your entire rant is just one sentence.
> 
> Furthermore, don't criticize other people's cars if you obviously have serious issues with people criticizing yours.


1. Love the pic.
2. I thought I was the only one that notices the lack of punctuation.
3. I think it's time to get back on topic.

I vote ISM's Cruze as most modded performance-wise, as far as the US goes. I cannot remember his name right now, but there was a fellow CruzeTalk.com member out of Singapore (I believe) with a nice red and carbon Cruze that I would not mind owning myself. As looks go, I like what Chefmaster87 is doing to his. The silver with black vinyl really looks nice.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> you have some serious issues.
> you must have missed that i have trifecta and an intake for performance plus ultra racing bars which i believe improves handling a smidge. I mod my car for me, not for anyone else. I couldnt care less what california gangstas would say about my car.


I am sure he overlooked them...

Speed and Style my man... Speed and Style...

I am not trying to make a race car... just a very solid daily driver.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

limited360 said:


> I am not trying to make a race car... just a very solid daily driver.


a very soild car that can be taken to the local mountans,i love driving my car i hear all the rocks hit the pan


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

:nicetopic: :eek7:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/2462-trading-up-1-8-a.html

Sorry, I had to


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Caps and punctuation, please. I love forum arguments and want to be able to read them.

Besides, I have the most moddeddedd Cruze. My list of mods.

Grass clippings on floor
Pink car seat
Dried milk drops in back seat area
Junk in my trunk
Shell gasoline in the tank
Meguiar's wax
Tire shinny stuff
A hard water stain or two from last car wash


I could go on, but I don't want to make anyone jealous. :th_coolio:

These kind of threads are asking for a pi$$ing match. Just saying.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Caps and punctuation, please. I love forum arguments and want to be able to read them.
> 
> Besides, I have the most moddeddedd Cruze. My list of mods.
> 
> ...


You, Sir, are awesome.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/2462-trading-up-1-8-a.html
> 
> Sorry, I had to


great moderating you do,yea that is when i thought a cruze was fast but frankly they are slow as ****.if you know anything about cars the cruze weighs far to much for its class and makes far to little power to be a drag racer,ive driven turboed cars and its good for a straight line but for the canyons when your car is making 400hp and boost kicks in your asking for alot of trouble.but again you think a 1.4l is a huge motor since the cruze is the most power youve handled


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Crewz said:


> Caps and punctuation, please. I love forum arguments and want to be able to read them.
> 
> Besides, I have the most moddeddedd Cruze. My list of mods.
> 
> ...


gets driven it wins


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> great moderating you do,yea that is when i thought a cruze was fast but frankly they are slow as ****.if you know anything about cars the cruze weighs far to much for its class and makes far to little power to be a drag racer,ive driven turboed cars and its good for a straight line but for the canyons when your car is making 400hp and boost kicks in your asking for alot of trouble.but again you think a 1.4l is a huge motor since the cruze is the most power youve handled


We're not making it a drag car, just a strong street car. It is marketed as an economy car for a reason, that's what it is. If you wanted to make power, you should stick with your BMW and save the Cruze for mileage. Stop being a ******* hater on everyone _else's_ Cruze when you're really just not satisfied with your own. I'm not saying mine is as fast as I want it to be- it never will be, but that's not what I bought it for. I'm only modding it to have a little fun with it and still get the mileage I bought it for.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

boats4life said:


> We're not making it a drag car, just a strong street car. It is marketed as an economy car for a reason, that's what it is. If you wanted to make power, you should stick with your BMW and save the Cruze for mileage. Stop being a ******* hater on everyone _else's_ Cruze when you're really just not satisfied with your own. I'm not saying mine is as fast as I want it to be- it never will be, but that's not what I bought it for. I'm only modding it to have a little fun with it and still get the mileage I bought it for.


x2.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> We're not making it a drag car, just a strong street car. It is marketed as an economy car for a reason, that's what it is. If you wanted to make power, you should stick with your BMW and save the Cruze for mileage. Stop being a ******* hater on everyone _else's_ Cruze when you're really just not satisfied with your own. I'm not saying mine is as fast as I want it to be- it never will be, but that's not what I bought it for. I'm only modding it to have a little fun with it and still get the mileage I bought it for.


make my beemer fast haha,me hating haha your such a forum ***** dude my beemer is a 2.002 if you know what that is its 1976 if you know anything about cars you make a vw fast the beemer is just a car,i could make the cruze so fast but why voids warranty everyone hates the 1.8 but noone has driven a tuned one im right there with a 1.4 tuned but nope noone likes it,and for satisfied im perfectly happy my car does its job of getting me to work and going to play in the mountains but your that guy if you go to the runs who brings a camary and thinks he fast lol when i go to the runs i go with a friend in car that actually turns 12s vs the cruze and its 15s,lemme ask you this how many cars have you owned?i might be cocky but im only 19 and i know i know more than you about building a motor ive gotten into hondas just because there fuel injection i can tear a 350 apart a put it back togther in hours and have it running good but a fuel injected motor ill be left on when the AFR is comeing into play sorry but you read on forums i do in my garage,ahhhh you guys drive me crazy you talk about you wanna make you cruze a fun drive yet you wanna put a wing and all this jazz to slow you down,i love my cruze its my 2nd baby my vw is my girl and how did this get pointed into performance by you and cruzeman bringing up a tombstone funny did i ever say i wanna make my cruze do 10s in the quater no i didnt i said its a good car for taking turns not for going straight


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

In the future if you don't like someone's mod u can just keep it to yourself. That's why there are different style houses and cars among almost everything else. People have different tastes and no one should bash anothers taste. I put a lot of work into my car and I think its turning out great. Maybe not for you, but I didn't buy a blue Cruze because I didn't like the color. That's why there are choices...


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> In the future if you don't like someone's mod u can just keep it to yourself. That's why there are different style houses and cars among almost everything else. People have different tastes and no one should bash anothers taste. I put a lot of work into my car and I think its turning out great. Maybe not for you, but I didn't buy a blue Cruze because I didn't like the color. That's why there are choices...


yep but you have lights i have steelies lol its personal


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> make my beemer fast haha,me hating haha your such a forum ***** dude my beemer is a 2.002 if you know what that is its 1976 if you know anything about cars you make a vw fast the beemer is just a car,i could make the cruze so fast but why voids warranty everyone hates the 1.8 but noone has driven a tuned one im right there with a 1.4 tuned but nope noone likes it,and for satisfied im perfectly happy my car does its job of getting me to work and going to play in the mountains but your that guy if you go to the runs who brings a camary and thinks he fast lol when i go to the runs i go with a friend in car that actually turns 12s vs the cruze and its 15s,lemme ask you this how many cars have you owned?i might be cocky but im only 19 and i know i know more than you about building a motor ive gotten into hondas just because there fuel injection i can tear a 350 apart a put it back togther in hours and have it running good but a fuel injected motor ill be left on when the AFR is comeing into play sorry but you read on forums i do in my garage,ahhhh you guys drive me crazy you talk about you wanna make you cruze a fun drive yet you wanna put a wing and all this jazz to slow you down,i love my cruze its my 2nd baby my vw is my girl and how did this get pointed into performance by you and cruzeman bringing up a tombstone funny did i ever say i wanna make my cruze do 10s in the quater no i didnt i said its a good car for taking turns not for going straight


I'm sorry, I couldn't read that one long sentence. Could you re-post with correct punctuation and grammar, or would you like me to do that for you? Also, you are correct about one thing. I don't know much about the way the Cruze works. Since I was 4 years old, I've worked on nothing but first generation Camaros. However, that's what a forum is for- to teach those who don't know and to help facilitate the sharing of ideas and mods that pertain to our cars. Please, before posting your reply, proofread and spell-check. It will help everyone understand what the -****- you're trying to say.

Oh, and, could we get back on topic? AGAIN?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I'm sorry, I couldn't read that one long sentence. Could you re-post with correct punctuation and grammar, or would you like me to do that for you? Also, you are correct about one thing. I don't know much about the way the Cruze works. Since I was 4 years old, I've worked on nothing but first generation Camaros. However, that's what a forum is for- to teach those who don't know and to help facilitate the sharing of ideas and mods that pertain to our cars. Please, before posting your reply, proofread and spell-check. It will help everyone understand what the -****- you're trying to say.


i loled at first gen camaro get a life dude,ive been working around cars since i was born i was born into grease,i dont care what you say but a 427 bb is my favorite motor but again youve only worked on first gen that motor came in yenkos if you know what that is did you know chevy made an all aluminum 427 a l87 theres not to many yea dude your talking to a retard about v8s but fuel injection is not my boat,lets just all be cool since we all have sick cruzes but a true racer knows its not the car its the driver,i love driving my cruze im happy with it no race car it is,and make fun of my grammer all you want i dont care you know why cause ive been dropped out of school since i was 16 never really learned to use a computer i learned how to use my hands instead a more worthwill profession vs sitting in a office all day


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I work on F-18's for a living. Not really an office. And yes, I did know what you were talking about- I never said they were STOCK first gens. My Dad, brother and I just happen to like that body style.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

what ebay parts lol? just the splitters are from ebay and those were a test run..


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

and the splitters are offf!!!! mmmmmhmmmmmm


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Can't we all just get along? Haha


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

x3 ........




boats4life said:


> We're not making it a drag car, just a strong street car. It is marketed as an economy car for a reason, that's what it is. If you wanted to make power, you should stick with your BMW and save the Cruze for mileage. Stop being a ******* hater on everyone _else's_ Cruze when you're really just not satisfied with your own. I'm not saying mine is as fast as I want it to be- it never will be, but that's not what I bought it for. I'm only modding it to have a little fun with it and still get the mileage I bought it for.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

Wtf... I been dropped out of school since I was 16? Must say it shows. That's not something to be proud of.


----------



## Memphis (Jun 4, 2011)

F-18s trump your 427. Js


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> i loled at first gen camaro get a life dude,ive been working around cars since i was born i was born into grease,i dont care what you say but a 427 bb is my favorite motor but again youve only worked on first gen that motor came in yenkos if you know what that is did you know chevy made an all aluminum 427 a l87 theres not to many yea dude your talking to a retard about v8s but fuel injection is not my boat,lets just all be cool since we all have sick cruzes but a true racer knows its not the car its the driver,i love driving my cruze im happy with it no race car it is,and make fun of my grammer all you want i dont care you know why cause ive been dropped out of school since i was 16 never really learned to use a computer i learned how to use my hands instead a more worthwill profession vs sitting in a office all day


Stop bragging about how much you know about cars and big engines and that you were "born into grease"... I'm a girl who's kind of an idiot when it comes to cars and even I knew not to get the _1.8L automatic_...

(Not hating on you LS people... just saying a "true racer" would cringe at the thought of driving an automatic... and a turbo-less 1.8L at that...)

Also, do you realize that *cruzeman* was sticking up for you in that 1.8L thread you started? He posted _twice_ to tell people to stop being jerks to you and he posted _twice more_ to offer words of encouragement for what you wanted to do. Yeah, he's a moderator, but he didn't _have_ to say anything. He _chose_ to be nice to you, so you should really reconsider your attitude the next time you feel like bashing him for something, eh?

There are some really cool people on this forum and it'd be a bummer if you let yourself ruin a chance at having a nice time here.

Yes, yes, I know this is off-topic, so... my mods include.......... window tint. Awww shucks, guess I'm not the most modded Cruze.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

actually a lot of "true racers" prefer an automatic.......


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

_"Never argue with an idiot. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."_


----------



## Kartoon (Jul 26, 2011)

I was really just looking forward to seeing pics of the different exteriors and engine bays. Now I just wasted 15 minutes of my life reading those arguments.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Urgh I tried to fix this post but it's beyond fixing. Thanks Jak!


----------

